# Changing avatars?



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Maybe it's just me but it seems like a bunch of LJs are changing their picture…now I have to re-imagine how you all really look….Napaman yours really has me confused LOL! I figured I should follow the crowd so I changed mine as well

Yeah 1200 posts…hmm maybe I should have made this one a meaningful post…wait a minute that would probably be my first meaningful post…ahhh I'll just stay the course with my usual blabbering.

I'm in a great mood as I got to buy a whack of tools last Friday…look out wood here I come!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Mark
Your photo looks sharp…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, that plane far exceeds my ability to use one, Jenn bought it for me and I love using it!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Your new avatar looks kind of plane to me.*


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe I should have 'shaved' first


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

hey mark…

I dont like to bring in politics here…but over the weekend I have been watching the events in Iran 24/7…and watching the coverage on Facebook--the amount of pictures and photos that have been posted there have just made me reflect on how blessed we are to live here…

I am social studies teacher and teach about the constitution and bill of rights (technically part of the constitution) to my students…for the week…i decided to change my avatar on facebook…that made me want to do it here…but with no other words or discussions…i have barely been on LJ.s over the weekend since i was consumed by the news…

I will soon change it back…but wanted to see how things went over the next few days…again…have not mentioned anything because this site is about woodworking…this was my silent acknowledgement of people who have died for our freedom and who are now for theirs…

matt


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ahh an interesting and noble reason to change the picture. Do your students show an interest in these events? It must seem pretty abstract to them considering how tremendously comfortable we are here in North America.

I agree that we should all be extremely grateful for the folks who step up and serve…my thanks to all of them, those who have in the past; those currently serving and those thinking about serving!


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Mark: Don't be shy about changing avatars. I love to change mine. Depends on my mood. I always try to change 1 more time than Dan does 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Geez, I had to go to your home page to get a better look. I thought it was a duck or goose, but it is a plane ;-))


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is just me forty years ago.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*How about 73 years ago?*


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I could do the 40 years ago image, but I don't quite have enough years to post a 70 ish one…yet….

Now that I look at it again I can see how it would look like a goose; now I'll have to troll through my images and see if I have any Lee Valley duck look a likes


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

like my new pict? thats me biting the head off a brine shrimp(?)...he took me fishing last summer and that was his ritual…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats not nice…a brine shrip takes you fishing and you bite his head off….???


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol….haha…i just re-read my post…that is funny…MY NEIGHBOR took me fishing…and his ritual was to eat the bait…lol…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That is still funny, even three days later…mind you I would not want to bite a three day old brine shrimp  even if he was taking my neighbour fishing


----------

